# Cleveland Cavaliers draft Anthony Bennett, Sergey Karasev, and Carrick Felix



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Anthony Bennett is a pretty ballsy 1st overall pick, and it's not the way I would have gone. That being said, I can definitely see the appeal and in a draft like this you should follow your gut. He should be able to score and rebound at the next level, and he's going to need to polish his game no matter how they want to use him, but if he can live up to his potential this could be a fantastic snag for the Cavs.

Sergey Karasev was probably one of my 5 favorite players in this draft, has an NBA body at a young age and his three point stroke is absolutely money. In his professional league back in Russia he was one of the single best scorers at only 19, which is almost unheard of in international play. Seems to be very smooth with and without the ball in his ands, won't make too many wrong decisions, and I think he will fit in fantastically with Kyrie.

Carrick Felix was their 2nd round selection, and he's a guy that you can consider a low risk/high reward type. Out of high school he was academically ineligible to play D1 ball, and after two years at a JUCO he was going to go to Duke but apparently missed a math class and was denied admission. So he's got some character issues, but at 6'6" with a 6'9" wingspan and a 38.5 inch vert the kid is athletic. 203 pounds with only 3.3% body fat, and managed 15 bench press reps. He has all the physical tools you could ask for, and will be 23 at the start of next season. His play on the court is encouraging as well, good scorer who can shoot the deep ball, strong rebounder, moves very well without the ball, can finish around the rim, and seems to be a high energy player on both sides. Needs to keep his head on his shoulders, but as the 33rd pick in the draft it was absolutely a risk worth taking.

All in all I would be very encouraged as a Cavs fan, I wonder if you even want to bring in a big name vet with all this young talent on the roster. Let these guys get their minutes and keep in mind you're going to have to pay the ones you want when it's their time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really don't know much about any of the guys Cleveland drafted. But the last couple of times they've had the 1st pick, they've done it right. I trust that they've done it again until they prove me wrong.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I get the feeling Kyrie and Karasev are going to play quite well with eachother. He could end up being an absolute steal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Canadians drafted first overall in consecutive years.

Gotta love it.


----------



## StevenMaxwell (Sep 11, 2013)

Cavaliers have a really bright future in store!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

StevenMaxwell said:


> Cavaliers have a really bright future in store!


I'm still totally skeptical at these draft choices. This could backfire in a big way.


----------

